# Long-lasting Zoloft Withdrawal



## Miss Anthropy (May 7, 2012)

Without telling me life story, I'll give you the gist of why I am posting in this forum category. I recently weened myself off of 50mgs of Zoloft and I am now using medical marijuana as a temporary method of treatment. Ever since I have quit Zoloft I have had frequent panic attacks, angry outbursts, moderate-severe nausea and heart-burn. Its been about a month since I have completely stopped taking Zoloft so I am wondering if this is normal? I have heard that this kind of thing usually only lasts for a few weeks for most people. Although last summer my therapist did say that I am genetically prone to anxiety so maybe I should be back on meds?The MJ has helped a lot with temporarily alleviating my withdrawal symptoms, and is usually very effective in treating my insomnia. To sum this all up, ever since I have quit Zoloft I have not been myself, unless I smoke and its gotten to the point where I now smoke several times a day to treat these symptoms, whereas I used to only smoke at night for my insomnia. I am worried these symptoms won't go away and that I will have a far higher dependance on pot than I would prefer. Thoughts? Ideas? Anything helps.

P.S. Thank you for taking your time to read this wall of text, I know its a lot >.<


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

I took Zoloft for 6 months and I'm a better person, I guess I'm one of the lucky few.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

How long were you taking the Zoloft for? Where you taking any medications before that? The longer you were taking anything, the longer it will take your brain to figure out how to function without it.

At least, that is what I've been told. I'm going through a long withdrawal process myself because combined it has actually been a year or two since my system has been _completely_ medicine free.


----------



## Miss Anthropy (May 7, 2012)

I guess I was a little naive to assume the withdrawal symptoms wouldn't be so bad, but I'd rather just deal with it than go through more hair loss, which apparently is a rare symptom of the medication.


----------



## Miss Anthropy (May 7, 2012)

Larkspur said:


> How long were you taking the Zoloft for? Where you taking any medications before that? The longer you were taking anything, the longer it will take your brain to figure out how to function without it.
> 
> At least, that is what I've been told. I'm going through a long withdrawal process myself because combined it has actually been a year or two since my system has been _completely_ medicine free.


Probably about 8 months. I was taking something for bi-polar disorder called Lamotrigine prior to Zoloft and when I recognized the misdiagnosis I requested Zoloft and had been taking that and a medication for insomnia.

That sounds rough, but I have as rough idea of how that feels!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Since your symptoms have gone on for so long after quitting zoloft and haven't improved it would lead me to believe that they are no longer withdrawal symptoms. You might want to talk to a doctor about alternative medications/treatments.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

for ssri withdrawal 5-htp, fish oil and a multivitamin will help.


----------



## Miss Anthropy (May 7, 2012)

istayhome said:


> Since your symptoms have gone on for so long after quitting zoloft and haven't improved it would lead me to believe that they are no longer withdrawal symptoms. You might want to talk to a doctor about alternative medications/treatments.


Really? I dunno I was on Zoloft for almost a year and its been 1-2 months since I've quit so I feel like if I wait another month I should see improvement. I'll first try those vitamins you suggested, thank you by the way.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

I suppose your symptoms could be continued withdrawal. I was just basing that on my own experience from quitting ssri's. I was on effexor for almost two year (which is said to have some of the worst withdrawals of all antidepressents) and I experienced terrible withdrawals for no longer than a month. Everyone reacts differently to ssri's so you could still be having withdrawal symptoms. 5-htp should be extremely effective in easing your symptoms if they are due to ssri discontinuation. Although 5-htp is probably more effective than ssri's in treating depression so if your symptoms are from depression/anxiety then 5-htp just might be a better treatment than zoloft was in the first place. 

Quitting SSRI's can be hell so good luck and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

I was on Zoloft for 3 years with great results. I decided to see if I could live without it, so I quit cold turkey from 150mg to nothing overnight. My symptoms for withdrawal were crying spells and just general depressive mood for a few months. After that, I was good to go. In terms of withdrawal effects, that is.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Zoloft [Lustral for me] helped a little at the start, then had to increase the dose, eventually I had extreme fatigue, sex drive lower [which I kind of liked, because I have no outlet for it] numb care free attitude. Zero motivation to do anything.
I COULDN'T CARRY ON LIKE THAT THOUGH!!!!!

Stopped now for 3 weeks [weaned off skip a day then split the tablet for a while], sex drive has increased 10x  god bless you right hand. I am more full of energy, actually feel like working out again and building muscle mass. Had some brain zaps but it's okay because I feel better like this!!!! If I had clinical depression, sure, I'd still be on it. Moderate depression + SA? pfft **** you SSRIs. Exercise and take some vitamins instead.


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

When I first started seeing a shrink; she put me on Zoloft. It was at first I believe 25mgs. Then 2 weeks later she would ask me how I was doing. I said I didn't really notice a big difference. But then again I was 13 when I got put on it so I had certain thoughts that it will make me happy and normal like before. So she up it to 50mgs. I was on that for about a week I believe. Then when I didn't give a good progress report she up it to 125mgs. I didn't suffer from the ill effects that it says on the package. I got a totally unique side effect not listed. Boils! You read that right. Boils; the first 1 appeared on my left hand. I didn't know what the hell it was. It got huge and it became a nice size dome. I was horrified cause I was in middle school. And its on my hand. So I used a huge band aid to hide it. I lied saying I suffered a cut. Then I went to the school nurse and asked her what it was. And she was like 'ooh its a boil. Just run it under warm water and then pop it  I did what she said and it worked. But I later got another right on my panty line. Horribe I pop that 1 and I got 1 more on my upper right thigh. I went back to the shrink and told her and they pulled me off Zoloft. So I don't have fond memories of Zoloft.


----------



## AxlSlash (May 10, 2012)

I took zoloft for a few months. It was one of the few ssris that raised my blood pressure so i had to stop. I like the more sedating SSRi's (paxil) for my anxiety. As soon as i stopped my blood pressure went back down.


----------



## seanblue (Aug 13, 2012)

*1 month off Zoloft*

I worked overseas in the middle east as a performing artist and was diagnosed with GAD and given zoloft and xanax. I took the zoloft for a month and a half it was easy to get in the middle east because you don't need a prescription to purchase it. When I came back to the states I was forced to quiet completely because I couldn't afford the doctor bill and ect. 
The first week I came off I begin to have the flu like symptoms that stayed forever. My throat was hurting as well. I experienced a little shaking, the 2nd week my blood pressure was fluctuating between 160/98 to 122/77. Eventually I begin feeling light headed everyday. Today its been about 4weeks being off zoloft and I feel a lot better. The shakes have mostly stopped and the flu symptoms are gone. I'm not lightheaded anymore and I think I'm on my way back to normal.

I only notice that I am tired easily, no motivation to workout and a little more lazy than I was. When I was on Zoloft I noticed I became more sociable, happier and normal. Being forced off it leaves me kind of bland.

I'm glad I'm off of it though so I can avoid any permanent side effects


----------



## gilmourr (Nov 17, 2011)

Neverrrrrrr go off the meds, it never ends well. There was a reason why you went on the meds in the first place.

If you have side effects from a drug and cannot take it anymore, switch to ANOTHER -- Don't go entirely off it and start smoking weed.

Weed just adds to paranoia and anxiety in the long term. From some of my friends that have severe depression, they haven't done well at all with medicinal marijuana for depression/anxiety.

Drinking until my liver hurts alleviates depression and anxiety in the short term, but I would soon become an alcoholic, suffer from liver failure, probably become jaundice or have to drink more each day to suppress my symptoms. Drinking or weed doesn't solve this.

*TL;DR: Get back on the ****ing drugs *


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

So you get on meds because you have anxiety and depression. Your meds work so you get off them, then you go back to having anxiety and depression...... So maybe it's not withdrawal but the state you normally would be in without the meds.

P.S. don't self medicate with MJ. I made that mistake and while i was using it constantly i was fine but after i got off of it it was hell on earth, worse depression I have ever encountered. It actually was even starting to come in while using it, just getting super paranoid. I was doing it a lot. I'd wake up and do it, do it at lunch at work, do it constantly.


----------

